# Αγγελίες > [Ζητούνται] >  >  Δράπανο AEG SB2-700

## VirusX2

Παιδιά μήπως έχει κανένας το συγκεκριμένο δραπανο για πώληση; Για ανταλλακτικά το θέλω, όποτε σε οτι κατάσταση βρίσκεται.

----------

